# Finishing pecky cyprus



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2016)

Not wanting to stain it put put a clear coat on it. What's best to use, poly?

I'm guessing I need to sand it down first no matter what I do?

Any recommendations are appreciated


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2016)

Forgive the misspelling please LOL, cypress


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 2, 2016)

I guess I'm a little confused....you don't want to put a clear coat on it, but isn't that what Poly is?

What is it you're using it for?  And what is the desired result?  Do you want any gloss? Just protection?  How much protection?

edit to add...I read your op again...you don't want to stain, but just want a clear coat?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Forgive the misspelling please LOL, cypress



I guess ya need to know what it is your making, if it were me and I wasn't making a coffee table or any other thing that would have hot liquids or alcohol containing liquids on it, I would use lacquer, sand good 1st, spray or brush on, preferably spray, sand multiple grits, wet sand,,,, nicer finish IMHO,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2016)

Making a few plaques for euro mounts and a duck mount. Nothing special. Correct, I don't want to stain the natural color, just put something clear on it that brings out the natural color and grains.

Water or oil based Poly or varnish or shellac?


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 2, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Making a few plaques for euro mounts and a duck mount. Nothing special. Correct, I don't want to stain the natural color, just put something clear on it that brings out the natural color and grains.
> 
> Water or oil based Poly or varnish or shellac?



Water based poly will keep the color exactly the way it is.  Oil based will yellow it a little.  I'd go water based.

Another product you could try is water-lox.  It is a bit better imo than water based poly, but for your application, I don't think you'll notice any difference.


----------



## seeker (Feb 2, 2016)

This is a small pecky cypress table that I built for camping.  We put our drinks on this table between two chairs.  It has a glow in the dark powder mixed in with the epoxy that is in the groves.  Otherwise, it's a clear, two part epoxy that I found in the paint section of Home Depot.  

We always get a lot of conversations started when people see this table.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just grab a couple cans of lacquer, dries fast, won't add any color, 1 coat cuts into the other, sand and be done with it, beautiful, I have a spray gun and when I was able to build furniture, I could have a piece finished, sanded, 4 coats applied and done in a half day,,,, just saying,, easy, but stinks,,,,


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have seen picky cypress used as an inside finish wall. Take the boards and clean them thoroughly. Paint black so the holes are coated well. Then run through a planer and dress the face back to wood grain and the holes stay black. The. Coat with a polycyclic   Which is a water based poly that seals the wood but does not change the look.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2016)

Try a little Danish oil on the back of a board. It will darken it a bit though.


----------



## champ (Feb 3, 2016)

I use deftcoat. That's a cool looking project You have there!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 4, 2016)

seeker said:


> This is a small pecky cypress table that I built for camping.  We put our drinks on this table between two chairs.  It has a glow in the dark powder mixed in with the epoxy that is in the groves.  Otherwise, it's a clear, two part epoxy that I found in the paint section of Home Depot.
> 
> We always get a lot of conversations started when people see this table.



This is exactly the finish I want! do you remember the 2 part epoxy you used? That looks really good, including the glow in the dark!


----------



## seeker (Feb 4, 2016)

I purchased this product at Home Depot and you see how much I had leftover after two coats.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...laze-Finish-and-Preservative-241352/202056337


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

